# Gotta love dem blennies



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Still tryin to catch a perfect picture of him fanning...


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2005)

aww...what a cutie. scooter blenny right?


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

cute :!:


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

yup scooter, and cute just like me


----------



## clemsonfrk11202 (Jan 27, 2005)

lol... that is a cute fish, how long have you had him? and what is it that he is "sitting" on


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

few months now, i am surprised he hasnt wiped out my pod population but i look at night still tons of them around. He is sitting on a glass cleaner thing...usually isn't that low, but kid got ahold of it..so him just perched up there all cool looking.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

lol....it IS really cute....i wish i could keep one in FW, lol


----------



## clemsonfrk11202 (Jan 27, 2005)

what size tank is that?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

10g nano....


----------

